#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  IEC 60079 and UL's Version of Several of the Standards

## DM2

I'm trying to determine what the difference is between the UL version of several IEC-60079 standards.
Could anyone share the current edition of the below standards.
*IEC - 60079-0  - General requirements for all equipment
IEC - 60079-1  - Equipment protected by explosionproof / flameproof enclosures (type 'd')
IEC - 60079-2  - Equipment protected by pressurization (type 'p')
IEC - 60079-5  - Equipment protected by powder filling (type 'q')
IEC - 60079-6  - Equipment protected by oil immersion (type 'o')
IEC - 60079-7  - Equipment designed to increased safety requirements (type 'e')
IEC - 60079-11  - Equipment designed to intrinsically safe requirements (type 'i')
IEC - 60079-13  - Equipment protection by pressurized room (type 'p')
IEC - 60079-15  - Equipment designed to non-sparking / nonincendive requirements (type 'n')
IEC - 60079-18  - Equipment protected by encapsulation (type 'm')
IEC - 60079-19  - Repair, overhaul, and reclamation requirements
IEC - 60079-20-1  - Material characteristics for gas and vapour classification - Test methods and data
IEC - 60079-25  - Intrinsically safe electrical systems
IEC - 60079-26  - Requirements for intrinsically safe systems
IEC - 60079-27  - Requirements for intrinsically safe Fieldbus (FISCO)
IEC - 60079-28  - Requirements for systems using optical transmission
IEC - 60079-29-1  - Performance requirements for flammable gas detectors
IEC - 60079-29-2  - Selection, installation, use and maintenance of flammable gas and oxygen detectors
IEC - 60079-29-4  - Gas detectors - Performance requirements of open path detectors for flammable gases
IEC - 60079-30-1  - Requirements for electrical resistance trace heating
IEC - 60079-31  - Equipment protected against dust ignition by an enclosure (type 't')*

Complete...



Still Needed....
UL 60079-0  - Explosive Atmospheres  Part 0: Equipment  General Requirements
UL 60079-1  - Explosive Atmospheres - Part 1: Equipment Protection by Flameproof Enclosures d
UL 60079-5  - Explosive Atmospheres  Part 5: Equipment Protection by Powder Filling q
UL 60079-6  - Explosive Atmospheres  Part 6: Equipment Protection by Oil Immersion o
UL 60079-7  - Explosive Atmospheres - Part 7: Equipment Protection by Increased Safety "e"
UL 60079-11  - Explosive Atmospheres  Part 11: Equipment Protection by Intrinsic Safety i
UL 60079-15  - Explosive Atmospheres  Part 15: Equipment Protection by Type of Protection "n"
UL 60079-18  - Explosive Atmospheres - Part 18: Equipment Protection by Encapsulation "m"See More: IEC 60079 and UL's Version of Several of the Standards

----------


## selmagis

To understand what are differencies between the UL and IEC-60079 series versions, read one sample of Draft: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## DM2

I've been able to obtain the latest IEC version of the standards:

----------


## DM2

These Files as well

----------


## DM2

Some more files for use

----------


## DM2

More Files for Use

----------


## DM2

IEC Files for use

----------


## DM2

More Files for use

----------


## DM2

Almost the last of it

----------


## DM2

Should be the last of it

----------


## Marty Thompson

two others,

----------


## marek13

Thanks You for new standards for IEC 60079.

----------


## jumbodumbo

Thank you very much Sir!

See More: IEC 60079 and UL's Version of Several of the Standards

----------


## rrkumar50

thanks  a lot for the  sharing

----------


## DM2

This is the ISA version of 60079-0.  The ISA Version is identical to the UL version of this standard.  You'll note that the copyright is for both ISA and UL (see PDF page 2), Page 5 (under "General Notes") further confirms this with the below statement:

_This is the common ISA and UL standard for Explosive atmospheres Part 0: Equipment - General Requirements. It is the sixth edition of ANSI/ISA-60079-0 (superseding ANSI/ISA-60079-0 (12.00.01)-2009) and the sixth edition of ANSI/UL 60079-0.

ANSI/ISA-60079-0 and ANSI/UL 60079-0 contain identical requirements, and identical publication dates.  The presentation and format of the standards material may differ between the two published standards.

This common standard was prepared by the International Society of Automation (ISA) and Underwriters Laboratories Inc. (UL)._
I hope to have the other current version of the ISA documents soon.

----------


## virtech1

thanks

----------


## satria48

Thanks.
What a great share.

----------


## greata

Thanks a lot.

----------


## qdzung

Great posts!!!
Thank you so much DM2.

----------


## soncntd

Great Sharing!

----------


## mhafizan

thank you so much . it were so hard to find all those new 60079 standard & you make it happen Sir. Thank you again. anybody have EEMUA 186 6th edition

----------


## Xiphos

Many Thanks!

----------


## servidor

De todo corazon muchisimas gracias por compartir de ello.

----------


## soong

Thanks a lot

----------


## kenyvespr

Hi guys thank you for all these references.  :Smile: 

See More: IEC 60079 and UL's Version of Several of the Standards

----------


## DM2

This is Corrigendum 1 for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Also **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Password: *egpet.net*

----------


## newjunki

Thank you very much.

Please acknowledge for me about IEC 60079-19 2015 (Red line version), now it change to normal version or/not?

Thank you.

----------


## explosion

New version: IEC 60079-0 2017_12 Equipment - General requirements
uploaded to 4shared:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hope it works for you, have a nice weekend,
explosion

----------


## micaziv

Thanks!

----------


## tpc131

Thank you very much.

----------


## arnel_ado

thanks!

----------


## manxman

Thanks this very useful set of standards

----------


## alaeddine618

god bless you DM2 and Marty Thompson

----------


## alaeddine618

thanks all of you

----------


## uallido

Thanks!!!

----------


## nknico

Thanks for sharing !

----------


## B.Abderrahmane

many Thanks .

See More: IEC 60079 and UL's Version of Several of the Standards

----------


## racp12

Mr. explosion,
Thanks a lot

----------


## mkg1987

Thanks a lot....

----------


## gonscivasai

Very very useful, thanks a lot

----------


## ntdanh

Really useful. Thank you for sharing.

----------


## f81aa

> New version: IEC 60079-0 2017_12 Equipment - General requirements
> uploaded to 4shared:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you

----------


## ANANDAN4172

HI DM2
Can you pl help by providing IECEX 60079-0 - 7th Edition
thanks in advance 
anandan

----------


## explosion

> HI DM2
> Can you pl help by providing IECEX 60079-0 - 7th Edition
> thanks in advance 
> anandan



Here you go: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
It's the 7th edition 2017.

Stay healthy,

explosion

----------


## explosion

IEC 60079-10-1 is under revision; here is the final draft.
Zoning is revised and added with a "NE" for zones, which exist but with very small amounts, see more changes in the foreword, as usual.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Stay healthy,
explosion

----------


## micaziv

Excellent, thank you explosion!

----------


## maniky

> two others,



This two last not work.
Thanks very much for the rest Marty Thompson.

Regards.

----------


## maniky

> This is Corrigendum 1 for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Also **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



That ones have the link dead. Can you reupload?
Many thanks.

Regards.

----------


## ANANDAN4172

Mr Explosion
Thanks a lot for your kind support 
regards


AnandanSee More: IEC 60079 and UL's Version of Several of the Standards

----------

